# My first litter coming soon...



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok so a few weeks ago i said i had bred 3 well 1 is definitely showing she is getting quite a belly(black doe). the other was a no-go(broken RY or broken brindle) i still have my blue tan who was bred after these 2 were so im still crossing my fingers on her and i have 2 more in with the buck (himi) so i will know if they are preggers later on. BUT I got 1    

I think she is due the 21st (monday) but it might be a few days after that... (it would be awesome if they were born xmas day)

so i will keep you all updated.

i have a bluetan doe in with her now who she has been living with since before they were bred (2-3 weeks) do you think i will have an issue with the bluetan when the black has her babies should i remove the bluetan or is it safe??? i dont want any mishaps with my first litter...


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

here is a pic of momma i just removed her cage mate tonight and figured id take a pic of her big self


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well.... after long anticipation she had her babies tonight 12/23/10..... i cant wait to see them  i will give a head count and post pics soon!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

THANKS!!!!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I did however..... accidentally pick her up before i realized she was in labor (she is still in labor)... I scooped her up and saw a pink so i quickly but carefully set her back in the nest.... you dont think she will kill off the babies now do you???? I hold her everyday when i got home and was doing the usual routine of holding everyone.... (i started with her and her GF first)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i couldnt help it i took a peek.... and i saw at least 3 little squirmies. will it be safe for me to try and coax her away tomorrow? since she is used to me handling her?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I did a head count this morning...... andddddd I have 12 little pink squirmies!

I am giving her lots of oats and all to make sure she can care for them good. (are there any tips or anything the babies are tiny maybe a 1/2 long if that.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats.

I've never had problems handling does with pups. I'm a bit nosy sometimes and watch them if I catch em having the babies, and they don't seem to mind. I take all the babies out as soon as I find them and look over them, for any deformities, runts, ect.

With that large of a litter I'd strongly encourage you to cull the litter to a more reasonable number. Most does can not handle that many, and it's much nicer to choose who stays and who goes rather than letting momma do it for you. For some reason if my does cull a litter before I get the chance they always eat the does and leave me a pile of bucks.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

well all mine are soooo tiny how so i pick what to cull or is it eeny meenie miny? lol


----------

